
What I'm Going to Change in Light of 'Dead Men Write No Code' - georgerobinson
http://blog.grobinson.net/2016/02/07/what-im-going-to-change-in-light-of-dead-men-write-no-code/
======
tremguy
There are studies showing that a lot of the negative health effects can be
attributed to just the sitting, regardless of the amount of exercise[1].
Personally I can really recommend looking into the standing desk. Also great
if you tend to get kinda restless after sitting up for long periods, like me.

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3404815/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3404815/)

~~~
gregdoesit
Getting an easy to convert standing / sitting desk was easily the best
decision I have made. I now stand most of the day, sitting down when it gets a
bit tiring and after lunch.

I cannot recommend this enough for anyone sitting in front of computers > 4
hours / day.

~~~
tachyonbeam
For those looking into a standing desk, someone on HN recommended simply
buying a tall desk with a tall chair, architect style, as opposed to an
expensive/complicated setup to move the desk up and down. I want to look down
into this option, as it's apparently cheaper and simpler.

~~~
alexandrerond
I beg to differ. The good thing of an adjustable desk is that you can set it
at the perfect height both when you're standing and sitting. Many of us type
on the keyboard while arms are resting on the desk. If the desk is too low the
back suffers. Standard desk height is 90cm (Europe), and for me that is too
low. I set it at around 96 cm when sitting.

The chair is also very important (does it help you to have a correct sitting
position) and should be adjustable to have a 90 degree leg bend too. And the
screen should be in front of the eyes while sitting and standing (standard
feet for many computer screens raise them way too little from the 90cm desk),
so you may need an extra arm.

While standing, I try to take my shoes off as shoes (even if by 1cm) usually
alter the natural position of the feet on the floor and that goes up to the
back too. I've also seen people stand on soft playground mats for extra
comfort.

The downside of all this is the prices (good office chairs starting on 800
euro and same or more for standing desks). Hopefully your employer can provide
it...

------
greenyoda
Here's the HN discussion of the "Dead Men Write No Code" article, which this
article references:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11040932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11040932)

------
tluyben2
Tea is good, but Brits overdo black tea; just do black/green/red or skip the
black altogether and go easy on the red. And no milk ofcourse although that's
probably the hardest part to leave out.

~~~
mathgeek
> And no milk ofcourse although that's probably the hardest part to leave out.

There's nothing wrong with milk, unless you're not including it in your diet
tracking, react poorly to it, or have a personal opposition to drinking it.

------
ktRolster
Eat more vegetables. Visit the doctor to get a blood test.

